# لماذا يقدس المسيحيون يوم الأحد لا السبت؟؟



## Nour (27 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لأي شيء يستند المسيحيون في تقديسهم ليوم الأحد؟ مع أن العهد القديم يوصي بتقديس يوم السبت، وهذا ما انا متيقنة منه
وكذلك العهد الجديد ــ حسبما أذكر ــ لم يذكر فيه شيء يتعلق بيوم الأحد، إلا إن خانتني ذاكرتي.
أرجو أن أعرف دليل المسيحيين على تقديس يوم الأحد وترك تقديس السبت.
وشكرا مسبقا.


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أبريل 2006)

Nour قال:
			
		

> أرجو أن أعرف دليل المسيحيين على تقديس يوم الأحد وترك تقديس السبت.





			
				Nour قال:
			
		

> وشكرا مسبقا.




هل يقدس المسيحيون يوم الاحد ( مقارنة بتقديس اليهود ليوم السبت ) ؟؟؟

من قال هذا ؟؟؟

نحن لا نقدس يوما محددا ، ولكن نحن نحتفل دائما باليوم الاول من الاسبوع كونه ذكرى الرب المقام من بين الاموات ...

ولكن اليهود بتقديسهم ليوم السبت ، مختلف تماما الاختلاف لاحتفال المسيحيون بيوم الاحد كما ذكرت لك ...

والحقيقة ان المسيحيون لديهم انشطة يومية غير يوم الاحد للصلاة والعبادة ودرس الكتاب المقدس وغيرها ، فالكنيسة تفتح كل ايام الاسبوع ...


----------



## Nour (27 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله 
من الممكن أن أُعدِّل كلمة تقديس 
ولنقل هذا على الأقل ما يشيع بين غير المسيحيين من أن ليوم الأحد خصوصية لدى المسيحيين، فهناك قداسات مميزة يوم الأحد وهناك مدارس الأحد .. نعم ربما ليس كتقديس السبت لدى اليهود ولكن ما سر الخصوصية؟
إلا إن كنت تقول أنه لا توجد أي خصوصية وأنا واهمة في افتراضي أصلا.
وشكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أبريل 2006)

Nour قال:
			
		

> فهناك قداسات مميزة يوم الأحد وهناك مدارس الأحد ..



القداسات تقام كل يوم 
ومدارس الاحد ( لم يبق لها سوى الاسم ) 
فهي تعقد في بعض الاماكن  يوم الجمعة ، 



> نعم ربما ليس كتقديس السبت لدى اليهود ولكن ما سر الخصوصية؟
> إلا إن كنت تقول أنه لا توجد أي خصوصية وأنا واهمة في افتراضي أصلا.




لقد اجبتك يا اختي الفاضلة 

قلت لك ان المسيحيون يحتفلون باول الاسبوع 
كذكرى اسبوعية لقيام الرب يسوع 

وتحياتي


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2006)

*مين الي يقول القداسات تقام يوم الاحد فقط؟*

*في الكنيسة الي انا فيها اربع ايام في الاسبوع وعض و قداس و ترانيم من غير خدمة الشبيبة و الاطفال و المدارس التعليمية للاطفال...*

*معلش لكن معلوماتك مضروبة و مش صحيحة*


----------



## Nour (27 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ المحترم  NEW_MAN أشكرك لتجاوبك السريع في الإجابة .. 
والآن فهمت ما هي مزية الأحد عن الأخوة المسيحيين. 
لدي سؤال آخر هل يقدس المسيحيون يوم السبت كما هو مشرع في العهد القديم؟ وإذا كان لا؟ ألا يعد ذلك تعارض مع كون المسيح لم ينقض أحكام الكتاب المقدس؟

المحترم  My Rock قلتم: 

*



معلش لكن معلوماتك مضروبة و مش صحيحة

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*be relax .. أنا مسبقا اعترفت أنني قد أكون واهمة في افتراضي .. وأنا اطرح أسئلة لا أدعي أنها موثقة من مصادر مسيحية .. بل أطرح تصوراتي ..وخاصة في ظل قلة المراجع المسيحية لدي .. فحتى العهد القديم لم أتمكن من إتمام قرأته لأني لم استطع الحصول عيه ككتاب .. والقراءة من الكمبيوتر مزعجة ..  إن كان في ذلك مخالة للقوانيين أرجو تنبيهي.. وسأمتنع عن أسئلتي التصورية .. ولكن لا داع للانفعال.*


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يونيو 2006)

الاخت الفاضلة نور 

اعتذر اولا عن التأخير في الرد وذلك ناتج عن العطل الذي حدث في الموقع وايضا انشغالي في العمل ....



			
				Nour قال:
			
		

> الأخ المحترم NEW_MAN أشكرك لتجاوبك السريع في الإجابة ..
> والآن فهمت ما هي مزية الأحد عن الأخوة المسيحيين.
> لدي سؤال آخر هل يقدس المسيحيون يوم السبت كما هو مشرع في العهد القديم؟ وإذا كان لا؟ ألا يعد ذلك تعارض مع كون المسيح لم ينقض أحكام الكتاب المقدس؟




يقول الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم : 
"فتحفظون السبت لانه مقدّس لكم .... ستة ايام يصنع عمل.واما اليوم السابع ففيه سبت عطلة مقدّس للرب"
( خروج 31: 14- 15)

و للاجابة على سؤالك يجب ان نفهم اولا ما هو المقصود بكلتا الكلمتين 
* يوم السبت 
* مقدس  او  (تقديس ) اليوم 

اولا : 
المقصود هنا بيوم السبت ليس ( السبت ) الذي يليه (الاحد ) 
فالكلمة في اصلها العبري تعني فيما تعنية ( او يمكن ترجمتها ايضا ) الى ( راحة ) 

ثانيا : 
المقصود بكلمة ( قدس ) او ( مقدس ) في اصلها العبري ( وهو مقارب لنفس الكلمة في العربية ) 
هو ( تخصيص ) او ( فرز عن الباقي وتخصيص كامل للرب ) او ( تعيين خاص للرب ) ...

اذا فيمكن ان نفهم ان المقصود هو 

تخصيص يوما للرب ، تكريسه للعبادة والصلاة واعمال الرب عموما ، 
يوما يرتاح فيه المؤمن من العمل في اشغاله الخاصة ، على ان تكون هذه الراحة مخصصة ومكرسة للرب ...

هل هناك امرا واضحا انه يجب ان يكون يوم ( السبت ) الاسبوعي الذي يليه ( الاحد ) ؟؟؟

لا اعتقد ان الله يهمه هذا التمييز  ، فالكتاب المقدس يقول :
" هذا هو اليوم الذي صنعه الرب.نبتهج ونفرح فيه"
( مزمور 118 : 24) 

اذا فكل يوم صنعه الرب هو يوما مميزا للرب ، وليس لدى الرب افضلية يوم على يوما آخر 

في هذا المفهوم الناضج للايام وتخصيصها او تقديسها للرب 
اتفق المسيحيون على ان يخصصوا اليوم الذي نحتفل فيه بقيامة الرب من بين الاموات 
باعتباره البداية الحقيقية للمؤمن المسيحي المولود في عائلة الله 

اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة قد قدمت توضيحا مقبولا على سؤالك ...

مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## عضوة جديدة (24 أغسطس 2006)

ممكن أسأل سؤال لوسمحتم
هو لحد ما سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام 
انتم بتقولوا ان هو الرب لحد اما كان مات وبعدين طلع مين كان بيحكم الارض في هذه الفتره
ومين الذي احياه ومين الذي اماته
مش هو الرب
وبعدين هوانتم بتعبدوا الله في ايام وايام لا 
ده كل ثانيه ودقيقه فيها عباده لله
دليل علي حبك له
وبتصله ايام وايام سبحان الله
مفيش احلي من الصلاة وانت ساجد ذليل لله عزوجل 
كانك تقول له يارب ان من غيرك ماليش قيمه
احساس لا يحسه الا المسلمين
هدانا الله واياكم
اللهم آمين
لو سمحتم لا تحذفوا المشاركه
ارجو الرد بس بالمنطق والعقل


----------



## عضوة جديدة (24 أغسطس 2006)

لو سمحتم ممكن أسأل سؤال
انتم بتقولوا ان سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام
ان هوالله وبتقولوا انه مات وبعد كده طلع من القبر
فمن اذن خلال تلك الفترة حكم الكون
وهل يوجد اله يموت ثم يعيش يا سبحان الله
طب نفترض ان في اله بيموت وهذا مستحيل مين اللي هيحي الاله ومين اللي موته
ومين كان بيموت ويحي الناس في ذلك الوقت
اعملوا وقفه مع نفسكم ثم ردوا علي
وهو انتم بتعبدوا الله في ايام وايام
ربنا بيعبد في كل وقت وحين
وايضا عندما تسجد لله وتشكيله اللي فيك ياه ما امتعها من سجده شعور لا يشعر به الا من سجد لله عزوجل سبحانه وتعالي عما يفعلون
ارجو عدم حذف المشاركه
انتظر الرد علي أسئلتي


----------



## Michael (24 أغسطس 2006)

*1تي 3:16  وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد*


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2006)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> لو سمحتم ممكن أسأل سؤال
> انتم بتقولوا ان سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام
> ان هوالله وبتقولوا انه مات وبعد كده طلع من القبر
> فمن اذن خلال تلك الفترة حكم الكون




من قال ان الله مات؟ اين يوجد في العقيدة المسيحية انه الله مات؟ حاشا لله ان يموت, العقيدة المسيحية لم تقل ان الله مات

العقيدة المسيحية تؤمن بموت الجسد البار و بالقيامة, و لا وجود لموت اله و لا من هذه الخرافات التي يزرعها الشيوخ في ادمعتكم




> وهل يوجد اله يموت ثم يعيش يا سبحان الله


 

فعلا غريبة, مين دخل الهبل هذا لادمغتكم؟؟؟

الا اعطيتيني الشاهد من الانجيل الذي ينص على ما تزعميه من موت الاله؟


----------



## عضوة جديدة (24 أغسطس 2006)

بالله عليكم انتم فهمين اللي انتم بتقوله
وهل يوجد اله له جسد وروح 
فما الفرق بينه وبين البشر اذن
الله لايعلمه الاهو
ليس كمثله شيء
اللي ليه روح يعني بيموت ويعيش ما تفهمه بقي ياناس 
سدين اذنكم مش ردين حتي تفكرم
واللي بيقولي اجيب دليل من الانجيل 
هو انتم حتي تركتم الانجيل في حاله
حرفته وما تعرفش ايه الصح من الغلط 
سبحانك ربي اللهم ارهم الحق ياارحم الراحمين
اللهم آمين


----------



## عضوة جديدة (26 أغسطس 2006)

ما تردم عليه


----------



## Fadie (26 أغسطس 2006)

طيب يا عضوة يا جديدة يظهر انه من سذاجة سؤالك اللى بتستخفى بيه بعقول المسيحيين محدش فكر يرد بس امرى لله



> ممكن أسأل سؤال لوسمحتم
> هو لحد ما سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام
> انتم بتقولوا ان هو الرب لحد اما كان مات وبعدين طلع مين كان بيحكم الارض في هذه الفتره


 
معلش بس جيبتى منين الكلام دة؟؟؟

المسيح هو الله دائما ابدا منذ الازل و الى الابد و حين مات كان الموت للجسد فقط و لكن لاهوته لا يموت ابدا.



> ومين الذي احياه ومين الذي اماته


 
هو امات نفسه و اقام نفسه



> وبعدين هوانتم بتعبدوا الله في ايام وايام لا


 
اه بنعبد الله تلت ايام و المسيح تلت ايام و يوم الجمعة بنريح فيه مش بنعبد حد

ايه يا اختى الكلام الغريب دة بس

المسيح هو الله و نحن لا نعبد الا الله



> مفيش احلي من الصلاة وانت ساجد ذليل لله عزوجل


 
قريت الجملة دى اكتر من مرة و حسيت و انا بقراها بنعمة المسيح و كم احبنا و اد ايه هو بيعاملنا كأبناء ليه

يو 15:15 لا اعود اسميكم عبيدا لان العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده.لكني قد سميتكم احباء لاني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من ابي.

شايفة الفرق اد ايه؟

ألهى يعاملنى على انى حبيبه و ابنه مش عبد ذليل

اتمنى ان يفتح الله عينيك لترى حبه و تكونى ابنة و لست عبدة ذليلة

+ + +


----------



## Twin (29 أغسطس 2006)

*بجد أنتوا بتهزروا أة بجد* *بالأخص العضوة الجديدة*
*وانا كنت فاكر ال أية بتتكلموا في يوم السبت والأحد وتقدسهم  ومرة وحدة وبقدرت قادر* *أتقلب الموضوع علي المعتقدات والإيمنيات المسيحية* * عجبـــــــــــــــــــــــــي*
*عامة أنا مش هتدخل في الموضوع بس ليه تعقيب بأضفة        أوك*
ا*لتعقيب *  _ياريت محدش يرمي غيره بالطوب ......_
بمعني أي حد يرمي أو يتصور أو ينقد جزء أو أية أو معتقد وبعد كدة مستنينا نرد كمان    
لازم يرمي بأحترام بمعني أحترام الأشخاص ال هيقروا التصور دة ويردوا علية
وكمان ياريت يكون التصور أو النقد بشواهد كتابية من الكتاب المقدس أو من أقوال الأباء    _ماشي_
علشان ال هيجاوب يحس أنه هيكلم ناس مثقفة فهمة مش مجرد ......
*أما الأضافة*   ياريت لما يكون في سؤال وحد بيجاوب يـــــــــــــــــــــــاريت محدش يودينا في حتة تاني بسؤال يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاريت يفتح صفحة لوحدة ويسأل *يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااريت*
عامة كان نفسي أجوبك يا أخ "نور" بس الأخ "الرجل الجديد" جوبك
 عامة هي في أجوبة تاني بس دة يكفيك تتعوض في سؤال تاني شؤال عااااااااااادي  *ربنا معاكم*


----------



## استفانوس (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*اخي الحبيب 
هنا اقدم لك موضعا اوصلي ان تسفيد به ( منقول )
هل المسيح هو الله

تعجز الألسنة عن التعبير والأخيلة عن التصوير والعقول عن الفهم والتنظير في ماهية ووجود الله وقدرته. لأن الإنسان عندما يتوصل إلى معرفة أسرار الله السماوية العظيمة سيصبح هو الله نفسه، صورة وروحا ومضمونا ، وهذا مستحيل لان عقولنا محدودة والله غير محدود... ويخبرنا تاريخ الحضارة أن الملك كريسبس اليوناني كان قد طلب من أحد الفلاسفة الكبار أن يحدد له من هو الله. ووقع الفيلسوف الكبير في قلق و حيرة، ثم طلب من الملك أن يمهله عدة أيام لعله يقف على شاطئ الحقيقة والمعرفة، لكنه خاب وأخفق في تفكيره وتأمله، وعاد إلى الملك ليقول له: المعذرة يا سيدي...! لأنني كلما فكرت وتعمقت في بحثي عن سر وجود الله وجدت نفسي عاجزا وقاصرا . 
 الحقيقة الأولى : بعض الأسباب التي تبرهن ضعف الإنسان وعجزه: 
 1- كيف يقدر المحدود أن يدرك الغير محدود...؟ (وعاء ماء يسع 5 لتر مثلا هو محدود ضمن الـ 5 لتر، ولكن نهرا جاريا من المياه هو غير محدود بالنسبة لوعاء الـ 5 لتر). 
هل من المنطقي أن يقول الوعاء أنا لا أؤمن بوجود النهر لأنني لا استوعبه،مع أن معنى وجود الوعاء يعود إلى النهر الذي يملأه بالمياه ،ولولا وجود النهر والمياه لما كان هناك أي حاجة لوجود وعاء للمياه، احكم بنفسك. 
 2- كيف يقدر المخلوق أن يفهم قدرة خالقه الأعظم؟  
 3- وكيف يستطيع الخاطئ الساقط أن يعرف سموه القدوس....؟ *


----------



## استفانوس (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*تكميل ما سبق
 الحقيقة الثانية أن إيماني بالله مبني على أساس كلمته المقدسة الصادقة. وأن كلمة الله هي الله نفسه، وإيماني راسخ وطيد لأنه يعتمد على صخرة سماوية جبارة متينة. 
 وإليك بعض الأسباب التي تؤكد إيماني و تدعم يقيني به وبكلمته السامية الجليلة. 
 فالعهد القديم موجود منذ أكثر من ستة آلاف سنة، والعهد الجديد منذ حوالي ألفي سنة لم يتغيرا، وقد ترجما إلى معظم لغات العالم في جميع الأقطار والأزمنة والعصور. 
 فلقد قال سبحانه وتعالى "السماء والأرض تزولان و لكن كلامي لا يزول". (الإنجيل بحسب متى 24 : 35) كما قال أيضا : "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا الكتاب يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب ، وإن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ". (رؤيا يوحنا 22: 18و19). 
 ومع تصديقي لكلمة الله الأزلية الأبدية، أؤمن بالبراهين المنطقية التالية على أن المسيح هو كلمة الله المترجم لحقيقته والكاشف عن صورته، ومن دونه لا نستطع أن نرى الله. 
 (حاول أن تنظر إلى الشمس بالعين المجردة فلن تستطع، ضع نظارات خاصة لمراقبة الشمس فتراها جيدا، لان عينيك محدودتان في قدرتهما على الرؤية وهما بحاجة إلى وسيط بينهما وبين الشمس وإلا احترقتا). 
ويساعدنا التشبيه السابق في فهم مع الله والمسيح ، فالمسيح هو الوسيط الذي من خلاله نستطيع أن نرى ونعرف الله. 
أولا : 
 إن البرهان الأول على أن المسيح هو كلمة الله ومن خلاله يمكن أن أرى الله، لأنه " ولد من روح الله" (الإنجيل بحسب متى 1: 20). وكلمة "ولد" بمعنى انبثق أو خرج. 
وروح الله هو الله ذاته. لقد كانت ولادة السيد المسيح عجيبة خارقة وبترتيب أزلي قديم من الله. ولقد تمت كل النبوات في أسفار العهد القديم وتوثقت حرفيا في العهد الجديد عن ولادة المسيح كما توضح الأدلة التالية: 
- سفر ميخا 2: 5 (735 سنة قبل الميلاد) عن مكان ولادة المسيح والتي تمت حرفيا في (الإنجيل حسب متى2: 1و4، ولوقا 2: 4 و 15). 
- النبي إشعياء (7: 14) قبل الميلاد تنبأ عن ولادته من فتاة عذراء والتي تمت حرفيا (الإنجيل حسب لوقا 1: 34-45). 
- النبي دانيال 9: 25 (قبل الميلاد) تنبأ عن وقت ولادته وقد تمت حرفيا في (لوقا 2: 1 و 2). 
- النبي إشعياء 9: 6 (قبل الميلاد) تنبأ عن اسم المسيح المخلص. وورد هذا أيضا في (متى 1: 20 و 21) والنبي داود في المزمور الثاني: 7 (قبل الميلاد)، تحدث عن اسمه إبن الله. وقد تمت هذه النبوة القديمة في (متى 3: 17) و (لوقا1: 35). وقد ورد في سفر النبي إشعياء (7: 14) إسم المولود من عذراء الذي يدعى عمانوئيل وتفسيره "الله معنا"  وتمت هذه الآية في (متى 1: 23). 
- النبي ميخا 5: 2 (قبل الميلاد)، تحدث عن وجوده الأزلي. وقد تم حرفيا في (يوحنا 1: 1 و 2). 
 والخلاصة، هي أن ولادة السيد المسيح العجيبة قد حدثت بإرادة إلهية وبترتيب أزلي سابق من قبل الله تعالى. وبما أن المسيح مولود من روح الله القدوس فهو إذا الله نفسه ولأن روح الله لا ينقسم ولا يتوزع أجزاء عديدة. 
  ثانيا: 
 البرهان الثاني ، لأنه الفريد الوحيد الذي دُعي كلمة الله وان كلمة الله هي ذات الله . إن معنى " كلمة الله " تعني باللغة اليونانية (لوغوس) وكانت تطلق فقط على صفات الله ولاهوته وإعلانه عن نفسه. وهنا يجدر بنا أن نستشهد بآيات من الإنجيل المقدس تؤكد صحة برهاني وإيماني: قال في (الإنجيل حسب يوحنا 1: 1 و 14) "في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله …، الكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا "وفي (سفر الرؤيا 19: 13) "ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله". 
 لاحظ جيدا أن ولادة المسيح لم تكن إلا بدء حياته البشرية (أي طبيعة الإنسان) وأما طبيعته الإلهية فهي قديمة منذ الأزل وقبل تكوين الخليقة. وإن روح الله القدوس مر مرورا في بطن العذراء مريم فأخذ جسد الإنسان مثلنا ولكنه بلا دنس وبلا خطية "وحل بيننا" وذلك لكي يقدم الفداء عن خطايا الجنس البشري. وقد قال المسيح نفسه مؤكدا وجوده قبل الخليقة كلها (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 8: 58) "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن". وكما قال أيضا  عن نفسه في (سفر الرؤيا 1: 8) "أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء". فالمسيح إذا كلمة الله المتجسد بشرا ، وقد حمل في شخصه طبيعتين مترابطتين (طبيعة اللاهوت الأزلية، وطبيعة الناسوت) أي الإنسانية المقدسة. 
 ثالثا: 
 البرهان الثالث، لأن حياته العظيمة المثالية تفوق حياة البشر.وفيما يلى الأدلة على ذلك 
1- حياته العجيبة: فلقد ولد المسيح بأعجوبة ومات بأعجوبة وقام من بين الأموات بأعجوبة وصعد بأعجوبة أيضا إلى السماء كما ورد في العهد الجديد. 
 2- أعماله العجيبة: فمن يخالف النواميس الطبيعة إلا الذي خلقها؟ سار يسوع على وجه الماء كما ورد ذلك في (الإنجيل حسب متى 14: 25). وقد أسكت البحر الصاخب الغاضب كما ذكر في (متى 8: 23-27). وأقام الموتى من القبور كما في (الإنجيل حسب يوحنا 11: 38-47). وسيطرته وقوته على الأرواح الشريرة وعلى الشيطان الرجيم كما ورد في (الإنجيل حسب مرقس 1: 26) و (متى 4: 1-11). 
 3- أقواله العجيبة: وقد عبر عن أقوال السيد المسيح أحد الكتاب قائلا: "إنها فريدة في سموها، وعجيبة في قوتها، جريئة في سلطانها، عميقة في تأثيرها، فائقة في محبتها". وهذه نماذج من كلماته الرائعة السامية: "الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو حياة" وموعظته العميقة الدقيقة على الجبل كما وردت في (الإنجيل بحسب متى، الأصحاح الخامس كله) تلك الموعظة التي غيرت مفاهيم الحياة وقلبت المقاييس الفلسفية البشرية. كقوله: "أحبوا أعداءكم أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم..." وهناك أمثاله الفريدة عن المحبة والعطاء والإيمان في قصة السامري الصالح، والابن الضال، ومثل الزارع والحنطة... الخ. *


----------



## استفانوس (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*تكميل ماسبق
 4- شهادة الملايين: عبر التاريخ منذ القديم وحتى عصرنا الحاضر، وأولئك الذين تغيرت حياتهم بعد أن سمعوا صوت المسيح السماوي وآمنوا به مخلصا فاديا وراعيا أمينا صالحا. 
 والخلاصة : إن حياته المجيدة المباركة في ولادته وسلوكه وموته وقيامته وصعوده، هذه كلها لا تنطبق على حياة إنسان ادمي عادي، لأنها من طبيعة الله وحده. فالمسيح إذا هو صورة الله في هيئة إنسان. 
  رابعا : 
 البرهان الرابع على أن المسيح هو الله لأنه بعيد ومنزه عن الخطأ البشري. إن السيد المسيح هو الشخص الفريد بين البشر من حيث قداسته وتواضعه وكمال سيرته وأخلاقه ومحبته... ومن هو المنزه عن الخطأ غير الله سبحانه وتعالى ؟.. وإليك ما قاله السيد المسيح عن نفسه متحديا الناس في (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 8: 46) "من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟" وفي آية أخرى في الإصحاح الثامن نفسه (8: 23) يقول: "أنتم من هذا العالم أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم". ثم ما قاله الأعداء أنفسهم عنه علنا كما ورد عن الحاكم الروماني بيلاطس حينما قال أثناء محاكمة المسيح "أنا لست أجد فيه علة واحدة" (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 18: 38) وكذلك ما قاله يهوذا الإسخريوطي أحد تلاميذ المسيح بعد أن خدعه وباعه بثلاثين قطعة من الفضة وأسلمه لليهود حتى قتلوه وقد ورد هذا في (الإنجيل بحسب متى 27: 4) "قد أخطأت إذ سلمت دما بريئا …" وما قاله تلاميذه المرسلين وهو بطرس في رسالته الأولى (2: 22) "الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر". وما قاله تلميذه يوحنا في رسالته الأولى 2: 1و29 “يسوع المسيح البار". وكذلك قال الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى العبرانيين (7: 26) "قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، وصار أعلى من السموات". وما ذكر في (الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 4: 41) عن الشيطان – مصدر الشر – "وكانت الشياطين أيضا تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول: أنت المسيح ابن الله". وقد قال الروح النجس الشرير الموجود في إنسان “أنا أعرف من أنت قدوس الله" (الإنجيل بحسب مرقس 1: 24). 
 والخلاصة: بما أن جميع البشر خطاة، والرسل والأنبياء جميعا أخطأوا وإن الله وحده هو المعصوم عن السقوط والخطيئة والمنزه عن الإثم، والمسيح هو الذي لم يخطئ أبدا ، لذا فإننا نقول: أن المسيح هو ذات الله نفسه في شكل إنسان 
  خامسا : 
 البرهان الخامس على أن المسيح هو مِن ذات الله لأنه هو الوحيد الذي كان يغفر الخطايا والذنوب للخطاة. ترى من يغفر الخطايا إلا الله ؟ لماذا إلا الله ؟ 
 إليك بعض الأسباب: 
 1- لأن المغفرة تأتي من طبيعة قداسة الله المطلقة كما في (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 3: 16) وفي (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 2: 12). 
 2- لأن المغفرة تأتي من طبيعة محبة الله المطلقة. كما ورد في العهد الجديد " الله محبة". 
 3- لأن المحبة تأتي من نعمة الله المجانية الغنية: وهذا ما قاله بولس في رسالته إلى الكنيسة. 
 4-لأن المغفرة تأتي من  قوة الله وسلطانه، كما ذكر ذلك لوقا في بشارته: " فلما رأى إيمانهم قال يسوع: أيها الإنسان مغفورة لك خطاياك'. 
 5-لأن المغفرة تأتي من الله لمصالحة الإنسان مع الله القدوس نفسه. كما ذكر الرسول بولس في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 5: 19 "إن الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم". 
 6- شهادة المسيح عن نفسه. كما ورد في الحوار الجاري بين المسيح ورجال الدين اليهود الفريسيين في الإنجيل بحسب لوقا (5: 20-26)"فلما رأى إيمانهم قال أيها الإنسان مغفورة لك خطاياك. فأبتدأ الفريسيون والكتبة يفكرون قائلين: من هذا الذي يتكلم بتجاديف ؟ من يقدر أن يغفر الخطايا إلا الله وحده ؟ فشعر يسوع بأفكارهم وأجاب قائلا: لكي تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان (أي المسيح ذاته) سلطانا على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا. 
 7- شهادة العديد من الرسل ومنها شهادة التلميذ الرسول يوحنا في رسالته الأولى (1: 9) حيث يقول: " إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل (أي المسيح) حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم". 
 والخلاصة: بما أن الله وحده الذي له القدرة والسلطان أن يغفر الخطايا، والمسيح كان له هذا السلطان، إذا فلا شك أن المسيح هو ذات الله في صورة إنسان. 
  سادسا : 
 البرهان السادس لأنه الشخص الوحيد الذي دعي بألقاب إلهية مجيدة. هذه الألقاب قد إنطلقت من أفواه جميع طبقات البشر وإعترافاتهم. و هي تعطينا دليلا ساطعا واضحا عما كان وجرى في تلك العصور السالفة وإليك شيئا منها: *


----------



## استفانوس (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*تكميل ما سبق
 1- شهادة النبي إشعياء في العهد القديم (قبل 750 سنة) حيث يقول "لأنه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى إبنا وتكون الرئاسة على كتفه ويدعى إسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام". 
 2- شهادة المسيح عن نفسه وذلك بأنه : 
- كلي القدرة والسلطان، كما ورد في إنجيل متى 28: 18 " فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا : دفع الي  كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض". 
- كلي المعرفة، فلقد عرف المسيح تلاميذه قبل أن اختارهم كما جاء في الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 1: 48. 
وفي الأصحاح الحادي عشر عرف أن لعازر شقيق مريم قد مات. وقد تنبأ المسيح وعرف ماذا سيحدث له وما سيلاقيه من اضطهاد و عذاب بين الناس ومن ابتعاد تلاميذه عنه، كما تحدث عن موته وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء ومن ثم عن مجيئه الثاني إلى العالم. 
لقد كان عالِما دقيقا في تحليل النفوس البشرية و فهمها ودراستها ونقدها. وقد قال الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل رومية 8: 29و30 "لان الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم والذين سبق فعينهم فهؤلاء بررهم ومجدهم أيضا". وأعترف بولس مرة أخرى بعلم السيد المسيح وعمق معرفته فقال في رسالته إلى كولوسي 2: 3 " المذخر لنا فيه جميع كنوز المعرفة والعلم". 
- كلي الوجود، فقد قال المسيح عن نفسه في (الإنجيل بحسب متى 18: 20) "حيثما اجتمع إثنين أو ثلاثة بإسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم". ويذكر الإنجيل قصة نزول المسيح من السماء على تلاميذه الخائفين وهم قلقون في العلية حيث كانت الأبواب مغلقة، جاء يسوع ووقف في الوسط . 
- أزلي الوجود و قد قال المسيح عن نفسه في الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا: 8: 58 " قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن". وفي الإصحاح الأول، الآية الأولى يقول:" في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله". كما قال بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى العبرانيين (9: 14) "المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب". 
- شهادة التلميذ توما المتشكك أمام التلاميذ كما وردت في الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا (20: 28) "ربي وإلهي. وهناك أكثر من مائة لقب أعطيت فقط للسيد المسيح كما وردت في العهدين القديم و الجديد مثل: "الله معنا -المخلص - الرب- كلمة الحياة - الفادي - البار - الخالق الأزلي - الكائن والذي كان و الذي يكون - الديان للأحياء والأموات - البداية والنهاية - الله - و غيرها. 
الخلاصة: بما أن هذه الألقاب العظيمة الفائقة لا تعطى إلا للرب وحده فقط وقد أعطيت للسيد المسيح فيجب أن نسلم بديهيا أن المسيح هو الله نفسه في هيئة إنسان. 
سابعا: 
بأن المسيح هو ذات الله لأنه كان يسجد له ولم يرفض هو هذا السجود من الناس له. وإليك ما يذكره الكتاب المقدس عن سر السجود للمسيح منذ ولادته وحتى صعوده: 
1- سجد له حكماء المجوس القادمين من الشرق في مكان ولادته المتواضع. كما ورد ذلك في الإنجيل بحسب متى (2: 11) حيث يقول: "فخروا وسجدوا له ثم فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا ذهبا ولبانا ومرا". 
2- سجد له المرضى والبرص كما جاء في (الإنجيل حسب متى 8: 2) "وإذا أبرص قد جاء وسجد له قائلا يا سيد إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرني. كما سجد له الأعمى قائلا : "أؤمن يا سيد وسجد له". 
3- وسجد له التلاميذ بعد صعوده إلى السماء وظهوره لهم. كما ورد ذلك (في الإنجيل بحسب متى 28: 17) "ولما رأوه سجدوا له". 
4- سجدت له النساء كما جاء في (الإنجيل بحسب متى 15: 25) " فأتت إمرأة وسجدت له قائلة  يا سيد أعني". 
5- سجد له الشيطان والأرواح الشريرة كما حدث ذلك في (الإنجيل بحسب مرقس 5: 1-7) "… إنسان به روح نجس. فلما رأى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له". 
6- ستجثو له كل ركبة في السماء وعلى الأرض كما يصرح بهذا الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل فيليبي (2: 9) " لذلك رفعه الله و أعطاه اسما فوق كل إسم لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل إنسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب". 
الخلاصة: نستنتج من هذه البراهين والأدلة الكتابية الصادقة أن المسيح كان يُسجَد له كالإله العظيم. وبما أن السجود وأسرار العبادة هي كلها لله وحده، لذا فإننا نؤمن جازمين واثقين بأن المسيح المسجود له هو ذات الله نفسه في صورة إنسان. *


----------



## استفانوس (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*تكميل ما سبق
ثامنا : 
البرهان الثامن بأن المسيح هو ذات الله، لأنه الوحيد الجبار الذي غلب الشيطان وانتصر على الموت، و ذلك واضح في العهد الجديد عندما انتهر المسيح ذلك الشيطان الذي جرّبه، وحينما صعد المسيح من بين القبور منتصرا على شوكة الموت غالبا ظافرا. 
وإليك ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس عن انتصاره الرائع العجيب: 
1- شهادة المسيح للشيطان المجرب له. كما جاء في الإنجيل بحسب متى (4: 1-11) " قال له يسوع مكتوب أيضا لا تجرّب إلهك... ومكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد". 
2- شهادة الشيطان نفسه وذلك حسبما جاء في الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا (16: 33) " نعلم من أنت … أنت إبن الله الحي أتيت لتهلكنا، ثم تركه إبليس". 
3- قول يسوع لتلاميذه متحديا الشر في العالم وذلك في (سفر الرؤيا 20: 10) "وإبليس الذي كان يضلهم طرح في بحيرة النار والكبريت حيث الوحش والنبي الكذاب وسيعذبون نهارا وليلا إلى أبد الآبدين". 
4- الوعد للمؤمنين بالمسيح، كما قال الرسول يوحنا في رسالته الأولى 5: 5 "من هو الذي يغلب العالم إلا الذي يؤمن أن يسوع هو أبن الله". 
والخلاصة: بما أن المسيح هو الذي غلب الشيطان، ولا يقدر أن يقهره ويغلبه إلا سلطان الله وحده، لذا فإن المسيح هو الله نفسه في هيئة إنسان. *


----------



## استفانوس (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*تكميل ما سبق
تاسعا : 
البرهان التاسع بأن المسيح هو ذات الله، لأنه جاء من السماء بروح الله وصعد عائدا إلى السماء بجسد إنسان. كما ورد ذلك في شهادة المسيح عن نفسه في (الإنجيل حسب يوحنا 3: 13) " ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان (أحد ألقاب المسيح) الذي هو في السماء". ثم قال في مكان آخر من الإنجيل حسب يوحنا 7: 33 " أنا معكم زمانا يسيرا بعد، ثم أمضي إلى الذي أرسلني". وقال أيضا " حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضا" (يوحنا 14: 1-4) وفي يوحنا 16: 5 " أنا ماض إلى الذي أرسلني و ليس أحد منكم يسألني أين تمضي؟" وفي يوحنا 16: 7 "لكني أقول لكم أنه خير لكم أن أنطلق. لأته إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزّي (الروح القدس)". 
ونذكر هنا شهادة الناس الآخرين عنه كما وردت في أعمال الرسل 1: 9-11 " ولما قال هذا إرتفع وهم ينظرون، وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم. وفيما كانوا يشخصون إلى السماء وهو منطلق إذا رجلان وقفا بهم بلباس أبيض وقالا: …. إن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقا إلى السماء". 
وفي الحقيقة نقول أن من يتأمل مليا ويطالع بدقة قصة صعود المسيح إلى السماء بعد قيامته من بين الأموات، ثم ظهوره عدة مرات لتلاميذه ونزوله عليهم فجأة، يشعر بالدهشة والاستغراب لهذه الأحداث الخارقة العجيبة، لأنها ليست من صنع إنسان بشري، بل هي من إبداع الله الخالق وعظمته وقدرته ودقة أسراره السماوية. وهنا تكمن ألوهية السيد المسيح الذي نزل من السماء وكانت الملائكة تخدمه كإله عظيم. كما كانت الشياطين ترهبه وتخشاه. وهو نفسه الذي صعد من الأرض الى السماء، وهو ذاته الذي سيعود في اليوم الأخير ليدين الأحياء والأموات. 
فمن هذا إذا ؟ إنه المسيح الذي تحدث عنه الرسول بولس في رسالته الأولى لتلميذه تيموثاوس 3: 16 " الله ظهر في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كُرز به بين الأمم، اومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد. انه حتما الله نفسه. الله هو المسيح، والمسيح هو الله. *


----------

